# First Time Patterning My Shotgun (pics)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never done this before, but since shooting a coyote with my shotgun is a goal of mine for this next season, I had to get on this. Like I said, I have never patterned a shotgun, so if you have suggestions as to what I should do next, let me know.

I went out this morning and tried 4 combinations of choke/loads. I did all the shooting at 40 yards. I put the bead right on the yellow circle and pulled the trigger.

I shoot a Browning BPS Pump 12 Gauge that can handle 3" shells. The Hevi Shot Dead Coyote shells were 3" T Shot. The 4 Buck shells were 2 3/4 inch Winchester Super X.

*Full Choke with 4 Buck - 4 Pellets in a 12" circle*










*Full Choke with Dead Coyote T Shot - 4 Pellets in a 12" circle*










*Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke with 4 Buck - 12 Pellets in a 12" circle*










*Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke with Hevi Shot Dead Coyote T Shot - 34 Pellets in a 12" circle*










From what I see I think I will work with that Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke Tube. For 30 dollars it seems like a good deal.

What would you do next? Try some others ranges and distances? Are there any other combos or variables I should try? Like I said I am new to this shotgunning game. Thanks!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Im no pro at patterning but I would say you should keep increasing your distance in five yard increments with the choke and shot of your choice until you find the max kill range.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I would try an xtra full choke, you will see an improvement at farther ranges!!


----------

